# Ξένες λέξεις και πλάγια



## nickel (Nov 12, 2008)

Για να λύσουμε ένα θέμα που ανέκυψε εδώ (τα λατινικά ονόματα των ζώων και των φυτών τα γράφουμε με πλάγια σε ελληνικό κείμενο;), να επαναλάβω πρώτα κάτι που είχαμε γράψει στο τρανσλάτουμ:

nickel: Στα αγγλικά κείμενα οι ξένες λέξεις και φράσεις γράφονται κατά κανόνα με πλάγια γράμματα. Στα ελληνικά, είτε τις μεταφράζουμε είτε τις αφήνουμε αμετάφραστες, δεν κρατάμε τα πλάγια γράμματα. Έχω κάνει διορθώσεις (λογοτεχνίας κυρίως) όπου ο μεταφραστής, νομίζοντας ίσως ότι τα πλάγια γράμματα δηλώνουν έμφαση, διατήρησε τα πλάγια (και την ανύπαρκτη έμφαση) στα ελληνικά.

sarant: Περιέργως, ακόμα και σε βιβλίο σοβαρού εκδοτικού οίκου, μεταφρασμένο από γνωστό όνομα, έχω δει "_μεταξύ άλλων_" γραμμένο με πλάγια, εκεί που προφανώς το πρωτότυπο έγραφε _inter alia_. Η έλξη του πρωτοτύπου είναι μερικές φορές ακαταμάχητη.​Η παραπάνω σημείωση δεν κάλυπτε αυτά εδώ τα λατινικά της ονοματοδοσίας. Γιά να δούμε τι λέτε εσείς: ο Homo sapiens ή ο _Homo sapiens_;


----------



## sarant (Nov 12, 2008)

Εγώ θα προτιμούσα τα όρθια, αλλά μπορείς να με μεταπείσεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 12, 2008)

Όταν μεταφράζω ταινίες που έρχονται σε έτοιμα templates υποτίτλων, ακριβώς όπως το λες, βάζουν σε πλάγια τις λέξεις που ανήκουν σε άλλη γλώσσα εκτός από τα Αγγλικά. Π.χ. _Señor _ Rodriguez. To αστείο είναι ότι έχει τύχει να μου επιστρέψουν με παρατήρηση τον υπότιτλο επειδή είχα γράψει Σενιόρ Ροντρίγκεζ, δηλαδή όχι με πλάγια.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 12, 2008)

Σε άλλο νήμα, έγραψα τα εξής (αναφερόμενος σε σχόλιο του rogerios ότι "η γραφή με πλάγιους χαρακτήρες δεν είναι σύμβαση μεταξύ επιστημόνων χωρίς πρακτική αξία ούτε ...τουπέ: χρησιμοποιείται για να ειδοποιήσει τον αναγνώστη ότι πρόκειται για όρο άλλης γλώσσας από αυτήν στην οποία έχει γραφεί το κείμενο"):

Για τους επιστήμονες η γραφή των διωνύμων με πλάγιους χαρακτήρες είναι κανόνας με δική του (όχι απαραίτητα ανεξάρτητη) υπόσταση. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι απαράβατος, όμως πρόκειται όντως για σύμβαση μεταξύ επιστημόνων. Για την ακρίβεια, παλαιότερα τα διώνυμα υπογραμμίζονταν, σήμερα γράφονται με italics (σε χειρόγραφα κείμενα υπογραμμίζονται). Στον κώδικα διωνυμικής ονοματολογίας υπάρχει σχετική αναφορά, αντιγράφω από τη wikipedia:
Species names are usually typeset in italics; for example, _Homo sapiens_. Generally the binomial should be printed in a typeface (font) different from that used in the normal text; for example, "_Several more _Homo sapiens _were discovered_." When handwritten, they should be underlined; for example, Homo sapiens. Each name should be underlined individually. 

Ίδια αναφορά βρίσκουμε και στο λήμμα της ελληνικής wikipedia, που βέβαια δεν είναι παρά μετάφραση μέρους του αντίστοιχου λήμματος της αγγλικής: 
Τα επιστημονικά ονόματα γράφονται συνήθως με πλάγια γραμματοσειρά, π.χ. _Homo sapiens_. Όταν είναι γραμμένα χειρόγραφα πρέπει να είναι υπογραμμισμένο. 

Επιπλέον, συνήθως με πλάγιους χαρακτήρες γράφονται όλες οι κατώτερες ταξινομικές βαθμίδες (υποείδη, είδη, γένη, οικογένειες) και με όρθιους χαρακτήρες οι ανώτερες (τάξεις, κλάσεις, φύλα), αν και αυτό δεν τηρείται με την ίδια αυστηρότητα, καθώς αρκετοί γράφουν και τις ανώτερες βαθμίδες με italics.

Είναι πολύ πιθανό ο κανόνας να κατάγεται όντως από την ανάγκη ειδοποίησης του αναγνώστη ότι πρόκειται για όρο από άλλη γλώσσα, οπότε η εφαρμογή του στα ελληνικά θα περίττευε. Στην περίπτωση όμως των βιολογικών ονομάτων έχει πλέον αποκτήσει διαφορετική υπόσταση. Για παράδειγμα, το φύλο Mammalia σε αγγλικό κείμενο θα το συναντήσεις κατά πάσα πιθανότητα με όρθιους χαρακτήρες, και όχι με πλάγιους, ενώ το γένος Homo σχεδόν σίγουρα με πλάγιους. Για κάποιους αγγλόφωνους συγγραφείς, η χρήση ενός λατινικού ονόματος με όρθιους χαρακτήρες είναι πιθανό να υποδηλώνει καταχρηστική, μεταφορική ή αδόκιμη χρήση, και όχι την αυστηρή έννοια του βιολογικού είδους. Εν πάση περιπτώσει, σε ελληνόφωνα επιστημονικά κείμενα, συγγράμματα κλπ, ο κανόνας συνήθως τηρείται.

Όλα αυτά, πάντως, είναι τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες για τις οποίες ίσως δεν πρέπει να ανησυχούμε και τόσο. Δεν χάθηκε και ο κόσμος αν γράψει κανείς Homo sapiens, αν και ομολογώ ότι ο ταξινόμος μέσα μου επαναστατεί λίγο όταν το βλέπει (ακόμα περισσότερο δε όταν βλέπω homo sapiens ή, ακόμη χειρότερα, Homo Sapiens).


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 13, 2008)

Εντός θέματος, να πω ότι συμφωνώ με τα όρθια του sarant, αν και οι λατινικές ονομασίες ειδών ζώων και φυτών δε με ξενίζουν και σε πλάγια.

Εκτός θέματος, να πω ότι στα αγγλικά δεν είναι απόλυτα σαφή τα όρια του πότε χρησιμοποιούνται πλάγια. Δεν ισχύει, δηλαδή για όλες τις λέξεις που είναι δανεισμένες από άλλες γλώσσες, γιατί τότε δε θα ήταν με πλάγια μόνο τα inter alia και mutatis mutandis, αλλά και τα force majeure, tour de force, coup d' état. Και πότε μια λέξη παύει να είναι δανεισμένη και ενσωματώνεται πλήρως στην αγγλική γλώσσα; Δηλαδή οι λέξεις fuehrer, ombudsman και manoeuvre δεν θα έπρεπε να γράφονται με πλάγια αν ο κανόνας είναι τόσο απλός; Επίσης με την έκφραση "a certain je ne sais quoi" (30000 γκουκλιές) τι κάνουμε;


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2008)

Για το ποια _πρέπει_ να γράφονται με πλάγια στα *αγγλικά*, όπου διαφωνούν σε βασικά σημεία ακόμα και οι διάφοροι οδηγοί, ας μην αρχίσουμε συζήτηση εδώ (προτιμώ να πάω να πλαγιάσω). Πάντως το Señor (που ανέφερε η Αλ) δεν είναι ένα από αυτά. Ούτε η signorina ούτε ο Monsignor. Για το πλάγιασμα του ελληνικού, δεν το σχολιάζω.

Για τα λατινικά των ζώων και των φυτών, έχω έναν ολόκληρο Πάπυρο που δεν τα πλαγιάζει. (Να πω την αμαρτία μου: σε ένα ελληνικό κείμενο θα ήθελα να τα πλαγιάζω, όπως τον τίτλο ενός βιβλίου, για να έχουν εκείνο το, πώς το είπες, «a certain je ne sais quoi»...)


----------



## panadeli (Nov 13, 2008)

Με όρθιους χαρακτήρες βρίσκω και τα lebensraum και blitzkrieg σ' ένα βιβλίο που μεταφράζω (όπου υπάρχει κι ένα όρθιο tour de force, αν θυμάμαι καλά, που όμως σε άλλο βιβλίο το είχα βρει πλαγιαστό).
Εδώ έχω κι ένα συναφές ερώτημα, που μάλλον όμως ταιριάζει σε άλλο νήμα: αυτά τι τα κάνουμε; Τα κρατάμε στα γερμανικά; Τα μεταγράφουμε λέμπενσραουμ (μόλις τέσσερις αναφορές στο γκουγκλ, έναντι καμιάς διακοσαριάς lebensraum) και μπλίτσκριγκ (16 αναφορές έναντι τριών μπλίτζκριγκ και χιλιάδων blitzkrieg -με πολλές όμως να αναφέρονται στο τραγούδι των Ramones); Ή τα μεταφράζουμε "ζωτικός χώρος" και "αστραπιαίος πόλεμος"; Και με τι γραφή σε κάθε περίπτωση; Μέχρι στιγμής έχω επιλέξει έναν συνδυασμό των δύο τελευταίων επιλογών, ανάλογα με τα συμφραζόμενα, πάντοτε με όρθιους χαρακτήρες. Δεν είμαι όμως και τόσο σίγουρος για την επιλογή μου. 
Το fuehrer ασφαλώς το γράφουμε φύρερ (ή φίρερ, άλλο πρόβλημα αυτό). Το lebensraum όμως;


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 13, 2008)

Ως προς το τελευταίο ερώτημα του panadeli, η πρότασή μου είναι η εξής: την πρώτη φορά που εμφανίζεται ο όρος μπορεί να παρατεθεί ως έχει στα γερμανικά (εγώ θα προτιμούσε με όρθιους χαρακτήρες), και σε παρένθεση η μετάφρασή του, η οποία και θα χρησιμοποιείται στη συνέχεια του κειμένου όποτε εμφανίζεται ο όρος (για τον αγγλόφωνο η κατάσταση είναι διαφορετική, γιατί και οι δύο λέξεις έχουν περάσει στην αγγλική -η έκδοση του Concise Oxford English Dictionary την οποία έχω τα αναφέρει· υποψιάζομαι άλλωστε ότι για αυτό τα γράφει και με μικρό το αρχικό τους γράμμα).

Τώρα, όσο για το συναρπαστικό μας πρόβλημα για το πότε γράφουμε όρους με πλάγιους χαρακτήρες, να προσθέσω και εγώ ότι στα νομικά κείμενα που γράφουμε στα γαλλικά ή στα αγγλικά βάζουμε σε italics τις δικαστικές αποφάσεις που αναφέρονται με το όνομα ενός εκ των διαδίκων ή και των δύο. Στα ελληνικά πάλι, οι αποφάσεις των εσωτερικών δικαστηρίων δεν παρατίθενται ποτέ με τα ονόματα των διαδίκων, οπότε δεν υπάρχει και ανάλογη παράδοση. Όσο, δε, αφορά τις αποφάσεις του Δικαστηρίου των Ευρωπαϊκών Κοινοτήτων (ή μάλλον τις επίσημες μεταφράσεις τους στην ελληνική), ούτε εκεί γράφονται με πλάγιους χαρακτήρες οι αποφάσεις που αναφέρονται με τα ονόματα των διαδίκων. Αυτό συμβαίνει ακόμη και στις περιπτώσεις που τα ονόματα των διαδίκων μεταφράζονται στα ελληνικά (π.χ. Επιτροπή κατά Ελλάδας), περίπτωση στην οποία η "πλαγιογράφηση" θα είχε χρηστική αξία, καθώς δεν υπάρχει αλλαγή αλφαβήτου.

Αυτά και καλό σας βράδυ.


----------



## sarant (Nov 13, 2008)

panadeli said:


> Εδώ έχω κι ένα συναφές ερώτημα, που μάλλον όμως ταιριάζει σε άλλο νήμα: αυτά τι τα κάνουμε; Τα κρατάμε στα γερμανικά; Τα μεταγράφουμε λέμπενσραουμ (μόλις τέσσερις αναφορές στο γκουγκλ, έναντι καμιάς διακοσαριάς lebensraum) και μπλίτσκριγκ (16 αναφορές έναντι τριών μπλίτζκριγκ και χιλιάδων blitzkrieg -με πολλές όμως να αναφέρονται στο τραγούδι των Ramones);
> Το fuehrer ασφαλώς το γράφουμε φύρερ (ή φίρερ, άλλο πρόβλημα αυτό). Το lebensraum όμως;



Νομίζω πως έδωσες την απάντηση μόνος σου -ελληνική μεταγραφή και το γερμανικό σε παρένθεση την πρώτη φορά, κι αν κρίνεις ότι χρειάζεται βάζεις και μετάφραση (Τώρα, αν σου τύχει Weltanschauung ή Zeitgeist, εκει μάλλον το μεταφράζεις αποξαρχής).

Μία ακόμα ανεύρεση του λέμπενςράουμ θα έβρισκες αν μερικοι δεν το έγραφαν δύο λέξεις, Λέμπενς ράουμ:
http://www.sarantakos.com/istoria/satirilesb.html


----------



## Zazula (Jan 3, 2009)

panadeli said:


> Με όρθιους χαρακτήρες βρίσκω και τα lebensraum και blitzkrieg σ' ένα βιβλίο που μεταφράζω (όπου υπάρχει κι ένα όρθιο tour de force, αν θυμάμαι καλά, που όμως σε άλλο βιβλίο το είχα βρει πλαγιαστό).


Τη λύση τη δίνει ένα καλό λεξικό (π.χ. RHWUD): Λέξεις ξενικής προέλευσης που έχουν ενταχθεί πλήρως στην αγγλική, τις λημματογραφεί με όρθιους χαρακτήρες (blitzkrieg, tour de force, lebensraum), ενώ αμιγώς ξενικούς όρους τους λημματογραφεί με πλάγιους χαρακτήρες (_inter alia_, _coup de foudre_, _coup de main_). Αυτός ο διαχωρισμός υπαγορεύει και το πώς θα γραφτούν σε αγγλικό κείμενο (δηλ. όρθια ή πλάγια αντίστοιχα).


----------



## Costas (Jan 4, 2009)

panadeli said:


> Με όρθιους χαρακτήρες βρίσκω και τα lebensraum και blitzkrieg σ' ένα βιβλίο που μεταφράζω (όπου υπάρχει κι ένα όρθιο tour de force, αν θυμάμαι καλά, που όμως σε άλλο βιβλίο το είχα βρει πλαγιαστό).
> Εδώ έχω κι ένα συναφές ερώτημα, που μάλλον όμως ταιριάζει σε άλλο νήμα: αυτά τι τα κάνουμε; Τα κρατάμε στα γερμανικά; Τα μεταγράφουμε λέμπενσραουμ (μόλις τέσσερις αναφορές στο γκουγκλ, έναντι καμιάς διακοσαριάς lebensraum) και μπλίτσκριγκ (16 αναφορές έναντι τριών μπλίτζκριγκ και χιλιάδων blitzkrieg -με πολλές όμως να αναφέρονται στο τραγούδι των Ramones); Ή τα μεταφράζουμε "ζωτικός χώρος" και "αστραπιαίος πόλεμος"; Και με τι γραφή σε κάθε περίπτωση; Μέχρι στιγμής έχω επιλέξει έναν συνδυασμό των δύο τελευταίων επιλογών, ανάλογα με τα συμφραζόμενα, πάντοτε με όρθιους χαρακτήρες. Δεν είμαι όμως και τόσο σίγουρος για την επιλογή μου.
> Το fuehrer ασφαλώς το γράφουμε φύρερ (ή φίρερ, άλλο πρόβλημα αυτό). Το lebensraum όμως;


Εγώ πάλι, σ' ένα βιβλίο που μεταφράζω με συναφές θέμα, τα βρίσκω με πλάγια αυτά, αλλά εγώ τα κάνω όρθια, αφήνοντάς τα όμως με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες. Γράφω δε: Φύρερ. Τώρα, τι θα κάνει ο/η επιμελητής/τρια, δεν ξέρω (και λίγο μ' ενδιαφέρει). Η γραφή π.χ. μπλίτζκριγκ (άσε που θα μπλέξουμε, αν μπλιτζ ή μπλιτς) δεν μου φαίνεται πιο "ευανάγνωστη" από την blitzkrieg, τη σήμερον ημέρα πια που ζούμε.
Αντιθέτως, μια παρτίδα σκάκι συνολικού χρόνου υποχρεωτικά 10 λεπτών σαφώς και είναι "παίζουμε ένα μπλιτς/μπλιτσάκι;" :)


----------



## dipylos (Jan 4, 2009)

Η ευχρηστότερη επιλογή θα ήταν: όλες οι δυσερμήνευτες λέξεις με πλάγια (_blitzkrieg, lebensraum, Μητσοτάκης, steak Tartare, αρωγή, ευδοκίμηση, ψεγάδι_ κτλ), με Σ.τ.Μ. στην αρχή και γλωσσάρι στο τέλος.


----------

